# Jaguar 10.2 Build 6C48 Seed Info



## dricci (May 28, 2002)

Think Secret has posted information about the latest seed of Jaguar, 6C48.



> According to sources, the new build has a slightly new setup for "Show Info" in the Finder. In the current release of OS X, 10.1.4, Show Info brings up a dynamic inspector that changes depending on which file is selected. In the developer preview of Jaguar, the (vastly expanded) Show Info command worked similar to that in OS 9, with the capability to have multiple Get Info windows open at once. Build 6C48 provides the best of both worlds: Command-I brings up a static info window, while Command-Option-I opens a dynamic info palette. In addition, there are several bug fixes to Show Item Info, with new information on a variety of document types.
> 
> As for File Sharing, the new build expands Jaguar's SMB compatibility, with support for both SMB browsing from the "Connect To" control, along with SMB file sharing via the new Sharing panel in the System Preferences.



http://www.thinksecret.com/features/jaguar6C48.html


----------



## hazmat (May 28, 2002)

SMB sharing?  Awesome!  As for the Show Info windows, hmmm.  Interesting.  I guess from the context menu, it will be the static window, and Option clicking will be the dynamic?


----------



## uoba (May 28, 2002)

Isn't that to do with Samba? If so then I won't have to install it!! Great


----------



## hazmat (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Isn't that to do with Samba? If so then I won't have to install it!! Great *



Samba is a free open source release of SMB.  OS X already includes SMB for mounting, but not sharing.


----------



## Holmes (May 28, 2002)

"Build 6C48 provides the best of both worlds: Command-I brings up a static info window, while Command-Option-I opens a dynamic info palette."

Build 6C35 does this as well.  Command-I brings up a static infor window, while command-p opens a dynamic info palette.


----------



## homer (May 28, 2002)

Holy Sweetness!  

SMB file sharing was one of my biggest desires for Jag-wire.  This is great news.


----------



## Captain Code (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *As for File Sharing, the new build expands Jaguar's SMB compatibility, with support for both SMB browsing from the "Connect To" control, along with SMB file sharing via the new Sharing panel in the System Preferences.
> *



HUH??

When I use Connect to Server, nothing shows up in the window.  I have a peesee in my network with a share enabled and it doesn't show up in this build.  Now I know it's a beta and all but I don't see what they see...


----------



## bubbajim (May 29, 2002)

Beta's do not always have all planned functions enabled.


----------



## apb3 (May 29, 2002)

found on macintouch:

Date: Mon, 27 May 2002
From: [MacInTouch Reader]
Subject: Re: MacInTouch E-Mail Page


There seems to be a lot of confusion about Jaguar (10.2), perhaps this list of new features I found will clear some of it up: 


Quartz Extreme - GPU hardware acceleration
Universal Access: Quartz 'zooming'
Universal Access: Read back text from all apps
Universal Access: Invert screen
Ink - global handwriting recognition
Finder: multithreading
Finder: Services
Finder: Spring-loaded folders
Finder: Open With.. contextual menu
Finder: Automatic thumbnail creation
Finder: Integrated search
Finder: SMB browsing
Finder: WebDAV/iDisk speed improvements
Finder: Set text size
Finder: Set label position to bottom or right
Finder: Show item info
Dock: removed pin-stripe background
Get Info window with collapsable panes
Python, fast CGI, TCL, Ruby
X Server: Server optimised JVM
X Server: Disk, print and email quotas
X Server: "headless" operation
X Server: Improved LDAP, AD, Kerberos support
X Server: Netinstall, Netboot
System Prefs: various panes renamed
Mouse shadow
Pulsating gumdrop of death pointer
Draggable minimised windows
SMB compatibility, bug-fixes
SMB Server
Printer sharing/networking with Win/Mac/Unix - CUPS
Quicktime 6: improved speed, efficiency
Quicktime 6: MPEG4 support
Genie effect window closing
Update Terminal.app
Improved scrolling
Mail.app: threading, stability
Mail.app: expanded filter criteria, use multiple filters
Mail.app: Exchange support
Mail.app: Merge mailboxes, use 1 mailbox for all mail
Mail.app: label emails
Mail.app: intelligent spam filter
Mail.app: start IM conversation in iChat
Mail.app: search over multiple mailboxes
New global Address Book with vCard, SMS, Bluetooth
Sherlock 3 - web services, channels
Java 1.4 - new functionality, improves performance on other platforms
Simple Finder for kids
Quartz rendering for Carbon Quickdraw apps
Universal Access improvements for disabled
Bluetooth support
Visual Eject key feedback
iChat - integrated AIM compatible instant messaging app
Quartz anti-aliasing for Carbon Quickdraw apps
Application icon on minimised windows
Improved GCC compiler for overall system performance
Other optimisations, bug-fixes
IPv6, IPSec
FreeBSD 4.4 base
Windows VPN compatibility
Improved Disk Copy app & CMM modules
Rendezvous - automatic device discovery on IP
Developers can use brushed metal look in Project Builder
iPhoto 1.1
New Digital Hub preferences
Preferences for enabling, configuring built-in Firewall


----------



## homer (May 29, 2002)

And it is presumed that all of the features on this list are not necessarily implemented in the current builds, correct?  

At any rate, that's a boatload of features.   I can't wait!


----------



## apb3 (May 30, 2002)

right.

I just figured i'd put it here instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 30, 2002)

the "pulsating gum drop of death"...

Doesn't roll off the tongue quite as nicely as "scud", or "spinning cursor of death", but it looks nicer...


----------



## cybergoober (May 30, 2002)

So still no LDAP v3 or Kerberos v5, huh?

edit: nevermind. Found out they're in there. Sweet.


----------



## apb3 (May 30, 2002)

I too loved the pulsating gumdrop of death. And, good riddance to the pin-striped background for the dock!

One question... The Ink capabilities. I haven't really paid much attention to it, but any word on how one will use it? Tablets? How about touch screens??? New keyboards with a little writing area?


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

Tablets, at least for now, until an iPad with Mac OS X Lite comes out 

However, as far as I know, none of the released builds have included the Ink stuff.


----------



## cybergoober (May 30, 2002)

Anyone know if iChat supports away messages?


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I just checked, it supports it. But I'm not sure how to change the away message. Under the menu item there's an option under "Available" called "Away."

Currently, the away message displayed for that is "Sorry, I'm unavailable" or something..


----------



## Paragon (May 30, 2002)

I have a couple of questions.

In iChat is that for AOL user's only or can you add mac.com members also?

Which browser takes advantages of the QE? Does it have to be a cocoa browser?


----------



## apb3 (Jun 2, 2002)

If i remember correctly, your mac.com address is your iChat name. In certain instances (like when there is already an aol user with your mac.com name) your iChat name would be name@mac.com. In my case, I am apb3 for mac.com and A hOL e so i guess I could use apb3 or apb3@mac.com in iChat...

I had this discussion a while back so someone correct me if I'm mistaken.

second question:

QE will make everything work faster as long as you have a supported graphics card. I don't think which browser or whatever you use will matter.


----------



## dricci (Jun 2, 2002)

If you sign on with your @mac.com username, then your screen name always ends in @mac.com. This is how they avoid duplicates. You can also sign on with a regular AOL-aquired Screen Name. I've tested both ways.

And yes, Quartz Extreme speeds up everything.


----------



## apb3 (Jun 2, 2002)

hope our answers helped you Paragon...

Drive through


----------



## Paragon (Jun 3, 2002)

They did...thank you.


----------

